# something wrong with my sub?



## uptown4784 (Dec 6, 2006)

YouTube - CIMG3878

i was driving other day, and my sub was hitting nice. all of a sudden my sub went to hitting nice to that ^^. what can be wrong? thanks


----------



## cbrunhaver (Jun 28, 2006)

Have you smelled anything funny (kind of an acrid burnt enamel sort of smell). It sounds like the coil is unraveled and a slinky.

If it were a torn suspension you'd see mroe cone movement (and more of a clanking sound).

I would disconnect it from the amp to make sure the woofer doesn't damage it through shorting. 

What size woofer is that? I can help you find a good budget replacement if you need some help.


----------



## uptown4784 (Dec 6, 2006)

size 12. so problem is sub? i thoguht type r were realiable =(


----------

